# Upgrading table saw fence



## nmacdonald (Jan 13, 2012)

Just want to learn more about upgrading tablesaw fence. I have an older craftsman model and the fence runs on a 1"+\- flat stock of steel on both the front and back. Is this upgradable and would it be worth the cost. What aftermarket fence options are there available?


----------



## nmacdonald (Jan 13, 2012)

Here are some pictures.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

The Delta T2 is about the best bang for the buck going at ~ $150 shipped from Tools-plus.com. The Vega, Shop Fox Aluma Classic, and Shop Fox Classic, Biesemeyer, HTC, and Jet Xacta are all excellent for more money.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Dec 15, 2011)

I really like my T2 upgrade on my old Delta 34-444 but my original fence as completely worn out and I had to readjust it many times for every project. I caution you that sometimes upgrading can be a "gee I wish I had something new" kind of thing. We all seem to think that something newer will be better and it is not always the case. If your existing fence is working for you and you're able to keep it square why would you want to change? I like to remind myself that the old-timers turned out some precision work with "old iron".


----------



## tgwoodworks (Jan 6, 2012)

I have the T2 on an older delta tied to a c man contractor style saw and love it. I agree. Best bang for the buck.


----------



## nmacdonald (Jan 13, 2012)

Murphy's Law said:


> I really like my T2 upgrade on my old Delta 34-444 but my original fence as completely worn out and I had to readjust it many times for every project. I caution you that sometimes upgrading can be a "gee I wish I had something new" kind of thing. We all seem to think that something newer will be better and it is not always the case. If your existing fence is working for you and you're able to keep it square why would you want to change? I like to remind myself that the old-timers turned out some precision work with "old iron".


My fence is usable but very difficult to set. Beside that the saw is great


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

the biesemyer and the t2 will make cutting so much easier....but at the cost of them they are a mite small and feeble.......I say build your own

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/home-made-table-saw-fence-34019/


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

lawrence said:


> the biesemyer and the t2 will make cutting so much easier....but at the cost of them they are a mite small and feeble.......



Biesemeyer small and feeble? lol


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

Pirate said:


> Biesemeyer small and feeble? lol


Exactly, I had the same response. Biesemeyer is an industry standard for quality and when setup correctly precision. I have the craftsman 22114 with a generic aluminum rail fence, I have man-handled my saw with that fence rail, and it was not damaged or tweaked at all. I also have the 22124 with the Biesemeyer fence and the back rail is heavy angle iron, the front rail is solid steel box metal, the weight of the fence with its mount is extremely heavy duty. There is nothing about the Biesemeyer that is small or feeble. If the T2 is a copy of the biesemeyer then it will not be feeble either, it weighs 55 pounds. However the Biesemeyer 30" system weights 70+ lbs, it would be interesting to know where the difference in heft is between the two products?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

yocalif said:


> ...If the T2 is a copy of the biesemeyer then it will not be feeble either, it weighs 55 pounds. However the Biesemeyer 30" system weights 70+ lbs, it would be interesting to know where the difference in heft is between the two products?


The Biese Commercial fence has thicker tubing and larger dimensions on each component, so it's basically heavier duty, but there are other subtle differences in the execution of the design.


----------



## bullhusk (Mar 12, 2011)

nmacdonald said:


> Just want to learn more about upgrading tablesaw fence. I have an older craftsman model and the fence runs on a 1"+\- flat stock of steel on both the front and back. Is this upgradable and would it be worth the cost. What aftermarket fence options are there available?


I upgraded my 1950 delta unisaw with the vega pro 40. I love it. It was almost $300 from amazon though. But its worth the money.


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

bullhusk said:


> I upgraded my 1950 delta unisaw with the vega pro 40. I love it. It was almost $300 from amazon though. But its worth the money.


Thanks for telling us about the Vega. Looks like the price dropped if its the same as yours, not sure?

My son was going to buy the T2 for his 22114 C-man, might have to reconsider and look at the Vega.


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

Pirate said:


> Biesemeyer small and feeble? lol


may have been a poor choice of words...what I meant was that it if you have the ability and the gumption you can build better yourself ,,and cheaper


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

lawrence said:


> may have been a poor choice of words...what I meant was that it if you have the ability and the gumption you can build better yourself ,,and cheaper


I have a Jet Exacta fence on my Unisaur. I have also had a Biesemeyer.
I've thought of making a copy, and was thinking of an exact copy.
What would you suggest as far as an improvement? I really don't want to make it larger.
I needed a tube for the Jet, and went for a tube with a 3/16" wall, and think this is an improvement. I wouldn't want to make the t square part heavier. The orig. gets heavier each year!


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

I used aircraft grade aluminum for both tubes, but I already had it. dont know what the cost would be on it now.and I dont think reg alum would work...to soft for the cam
I also checked some bed frame rail against 3/16 angle and the bed frame rail won hands down and was way lighter, it is PITA to drill and weld but it is worth it I think.


----------



## bullhusk (Mar 12, 2011)

yocalif said:


> Thanks for telling us about the Vega. Looks like the Video Link: http://www.amazon.com/Vega-PRO-40-42-Inch-40-Inch/dp/B000022621/ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1326878343&sr=1-1 if its the same as yours, not sure?
> 
> My son was going to buy the T2 for his 22114 C-man, might have to reconsider and look at the Vega.


Yep that's the same one. I wrote a review on it.... "almost perfect"


----------



## woodhawg (Jan 19, 2012)

knotscott said:


> The Delta T2 is about the best bang for the buck going at ~ $150 shipped from Tools-plus.com. The Vega, Shop Fox Aluma Classic, and Shop Fox Classic, Biesemeyer, HTC, and Jet Xacta are all excellent for more money.
> 
> 
> Description of T2 says it clamps front and rear? Is that correct or does it just clamp in front and float in back of saw on guide support? TIA


----------



## tgwoodworks (Jan 6, 2012)

My T2 only clamps to the front just like any other of the T squared style of fences. There is a little metal bracket at the back that captures the rear rail but it isn't for locking the fence in place.


----------

